# Carbonrahmen:kleines Problem mit Flaschenhalter



## dastin7 (24. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Jetzt ist mein Faunus LSD Carbon endlich (fast) fertig aufgebaut und schon wieder ein Problem. Als ich den Flaschenhalter festschrauben wollte habe ich bemerkt, dass sich die untere der beiden Schrauben mitdreht. Also wieder vorsichtig abgeschraubt und näher hingeschaut. Ich kann diese Hülse die im Rahmen steckt (weiß nicht wie das genau heißt) so ca. 1mm rausziehen und bewegen. 
Kann man die einfach mit einem Sekundenkleber festkleben, oder gibt es da Probleme z.B. mit dem Carbon? Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit das blöde Ding festzubekommen?

Gruß Kathrin


----------



## DAMDAM (24. Juni 2005)

Moin Moin aus dem hohen Norden !

Wenn es nur eine Hülse für den Flaschenhalter ist kannst Du das sicherlich kleben, ich würde damit natürlich zuerstmal meinen Bikehändler aufsuchen und den das begutachten lassen, aber solltest du das nicht machen wollen versuch doch mal das :

Ich weiß das ihr in Cottbus einen Ruderverein habt, dort wird sicherlich mit Kohlefaser Skulls und Riemen gerudert, und dann müßten die in ihrer Werkstatt auch EpoxitharzKleber haben womit man Carbon normalerweise verklebt, da du nur eine sehr geringe Menge an Harz und Härter brauchst würde ich dort einfach mal Fragen ob der Bootswart dir da weiterhelfen kann, dass geht sicherlich schneller als den Rahmen beim Händler zu lassen und eigentlich müßten auch die Bootswarte in Cottbus sich damit aus kennen. Sonst kann ich dir nur anbieten, wenn du mal in Celle sein solltest dort mal in einem Ruderverein vorbeizugucken dort können wir das bestimmt !

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter 

MFG DAMDAM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dastin7 (25. Juni 2005)

Hi!

Habe mein Rahmen bei einem Händler aus Trier gekauft. Da extra wegen der Hülse hinzufahren bzw. den Rahmen hinzuschicken ist mir etwas zu aufwendig. Ich habe das hier gefunden:
http://www.kotuning.de/tuning/shop/...1_213?oosSid=bd6df7f5c401b0a3941b7ebe73521135
Da steht in der Beschreibung, dass auch Carbon-Metall geklebt werden kann.
Der Vorschlag mit dem Ruderverein ist aber auch super!

Gruß Kathrin


----------



## saturno (26. Juni 2005)

dastin7 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> 
> Jetzt ist mein Faunus LSD Carbon endlich (fast) fertig aufgebaut und schon wieder ein Problem. Als ich den Flaschenhalter festschrauben wollte habe ich bemerkt, dass sich die untere der beiden Schrauben mitdreht. Also wieder vorsichtig abgeschraubt und näher hingeschaut. Ich kann diese Hülse die im Rahmen steckt (weiß nicht wie das genau heißt) so ca. 1mm rausziehen und bewegen.
> Kann man die einfach mit einem Sekundenkleber festkleben, oder gibt es da Probleme z.B. mit dem Carbon? Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit das blöde Ding festzubekommen?
> ...



diese Gewindehülsen sind in der regel eigenietet. Es kommt desöfteren aber vor, daß die Vernietung nicht richtig ausgeführt wurde. Eine VW Werkstatt bzw auch andere, z.B. Karossereibauer können Dir hier sicher helfen.


----------

